# Blue Boy pitbull?



## wittypits (Apr 6, 2008)

Someone I know has a amstaff. They said his bloodline is BlueBoy but they cant find another. I know nothing of amstaffs, is there a blueboy bloodline?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

wittypits said:


> Someone I know has a amstaff. They said his bloodline is BlueBoy but they cant find another. I know nothing of amstaffs, is there a blueboy bloodline?


 Never heard of that... Are you sure that wasn't just the Kennel name.


----------

